# Java in KLassen, schon vorhanden?



## dusti (23. Okt 2007)

Ich suche eine Objektorientierte Umsetzung von Java in Klassen. Hat jemand das schon, oder kennt eine Website, wo man sowas findet? Mir gehts dadrum, dass ich eine Java-Quellcode-Datei als Objekte darstellen, bzw speichern kann.

Bsp. Für Klassen, die vorhanden sein sollte:

Initialisierung()
if()
switch()
case()

Also es sollten nicht nur die o.g Klassen vorhanden sein, z.B. sollte die Klasse Zuweisung folgende Unterklassen besitzen:

Variable()
Neuer Wert, Therm oder Variable

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich suche, falls nein, werd ich das noch genauer beschreiben.



MfG dusti


----------



## Wildcard (23. Okt 2007)

Du meinst einen AST?
Direkt als Java Datenmodell zB JEM (Java EMF Model). Selbiges kannst du über den Eclipse Update-Manager oder direkt vom VE Team beziehen:
http://www.eclipse.org/vep/WebContent/main.php


----------



## dusti (23. Okt 2007)

Ja, so eine Art AST, es sollte halt nur so aufgebaut sein, dass z.B. die einzelnen Zeilen nochmal unterklassen haben, also das ganze sollte Java aus ganz kleinen Brocken zusammen setzen.
JEm scheint mir nicht geeignet, da (was ich gelesen hab) es dazu dient, zwei JVMs gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen, aber ich brauch einfach nur Java als Klassen, die ich direkt im Code gebrauchen könnte, bzw nur leicht abändern müsste.

MfG dusti


----------



## Wildcard (23. Okt 2007)

Nein, JEM ist ein Datenmodell. Eine Java Klasse wird geparst und in einen Objektbaum gestopft.
Alternativ kannst du dir auch die AST Implementierung von Eclipse ansehen, oder zB nach einer fertigen Definition für ANTLR suchen.


----------

